# Woodlands, TX Car Meet



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

Woodlands, TX Car Meet 
Car Meet in the Woodlands 
We meet every Saturday night at 9 pm. You are all welcome to join us!

Here is a thread with directions.

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25878

Here is a thread with pics of cars that showed up last Saturday.

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25879

Chris our resident pic taker would love to have a bunch of Nissans show up! The pics would be badass.

We don't have enough Nissan owners in the Woodlands!

If you think this is too far, make a day of it. Go shopping, eat dinner and attend a car meet after!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

very nice


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

Pics of last night's car meet.

We need more Nissan owners to show!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27137


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

bump up for a great meet and great cars


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

Pics from last night's car meet:
http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28507

Here are some highlights:
5-6 Supras (holy mother of God)
4 EVO8’s (mama mia!)
6 S2000’s (thanks for coming again!!! Badass badass badass)
1 MINI (This car just makes me smile. I love this car, I want one next year)
6-7 Eclipses and Mirages and -many turbo charged (Did anyone feel outnumbered by the Mitsus tonight? I did)
4-5 WRX’s including a Rally car arriving on a trailer (oh my gawd!!!) Owner says he will try to bring his Lotus Elise next time)
3-4 Integras (all damn clean!)
1 Turbo charged AWD Celica (geezus)
2 350Z’s (the silver one just had a new flywheel installed and was revving the engine for us-loved it!! the other was a red track model-Holy Moley!!!) Was there another I missed? OH YES, the Silver 350Z has a son that had a remote controlled car that was faster than my STI.
Team Zupastar showed up with all its members. That is organization for ya!!! 
1 Mazdaspeed (turbo!!)
2-3 RSX’s (we have great pics of them together-badass)
1 Z4 (I simply loved this car)
1 Prelude (my wife loves this car-dammit)
3 240SX’s (great representation guys)
2 GTI’s (German turbo!!)
1 Golf (I wanna buy this car and pimp it up) did I make sense?
1 RX7. (this car was simply a great buy! I am very jealous)
1 STI (the guy is a jerk and I hate him badly) I love this car too!!!
1 MR2 Turbo (Danny!!! Give me that car!!)
1 MR2 na (he left before I could say hi!!)
3 IS300’s (what can one say-gotta love those Lexus. I especially like Amy’s IS)
8 Civics (Hatches, Turboed, non-turboed, 3 SI’s!!!!!!!!!!, love em)- Don’t ever race a Civic- you never know what you are getting into.
2-3 Camaros/Firebirds (one peeled out- please don’t do that)
1 Corvette (nice guy, great car!)
1 Montero (heya!!!-pimp this car out and bring some hunnies with u next time-geez, I am 36 years old and saying “hunnies”)
1 BMW M3 (thanks for coming Keaton and your gal is simply photogenic!)
1 convertible 3 –series (hey stop driving so damn fast when 100 people are around)
1 older guy on a harley (my god, what if they all show up and take over our parking lot) rumble time? I think not.
1 Hyundia (what exactly is under that hood?)
1 300ZX (this is one car I have lusted after all my life)
1 280Z (sigh- I want this one too)
1 280Z turbo (bad, very bad car!) 

Did I forget any car? I am old so I need help guys/gals.


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

Link to the meet discussion thread:

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28489


----------

